# 92980 + 92995



## amym (Aug 25, 2011)

I know CPT 92995 is bundled into 92980 according to the CCI Edit.  Are there any exclusions to this rule?


----------



## Jess1125 (Aug 25, 2011)

amym said:


> I know CPT 92995 is bundled into 92980 according to the CCI Edit.  Are there any exclusions to this rule?



Those are two "initial" vessel codes which you can't do. You could bill 92980 and then the additional vessel atherectomy code 92996 with the appropriate vessel modifier codes if you are talking about 2 separate vessels. 

But, yes, an atherectomy is included in the stent when it is the same vessel. No way around that one.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

